# 2021 upstate NY Morel Season



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Can’t wait for this!!!! (Last years)


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Little over 6 weeks come on May!!!


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Waiting too... Thinking of going a little south to find them this year. I am currently doing nothing anyways but I am in Jamestown and from what I understand you need to go East due to most our forests here being cut down for the Furniture industry in the mid 1880's til the 1970's.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

DoctaGreen said:


> Waiting too... Thinking of going a little south to find them this year. I am currently doing nothing anyways but I am in Jamestown and from what I understand you need to go East due to most our forests here being cut down for the Furniture industry in the mid 1880's til the 1970's.


Jamestown is a heavily wooded area of New York State. State lands north and east of you. And south west of Chautauqua lake. 
Since the 1930’s New York’s forested area have tripled, due to abandonment of tougher farmground.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Ryan gebo said:


> Jamestown is a heavily wooded area of New York State. State lands north and east of you. And south west of Chautauqua lake.
> Since the 1930’s New York’s forested area have tripled, due to abandonment of tougher farmground.


You're not wrong there about having the woods, however I think morels have something to do with old growth forests as well as something to do with a certain amount of range around the Eastern side of Lake Erie where Morels don't grow, I have literally found everything else but no morels. I find Pheasant backs by the lbs, Shure I am in the Southern part of the county mostly. Closest anyone finds them to me is around Salamanca, NY. An I have talked to a lot of local mushroom hunters which I am getting a lot of this information about.... plus the apple orchards may have them but with the 'lead' issue from it being in fertilizers in the early 1900's I am scared to hunt them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Tic Toc


----------



## Abby (Mar 26, 2021)

I moved to NYC recently from Michigan where I was an avid morel hunter. I was wondering whether there were any organized morel hunting trips in the Hudson Valley area? I would like to go with a group and/or guide. Thanks! Abby


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Heavy snow over the winter, seriously warm weather for the past week, now a soaking rain - anyone else thinking this is going to be bumper year for our little buddies? Hudson Valley, at least.


----------



## PiggieRoast (Apr 5, 2021)

Grass ready to be cut in Albany! Will be checking some micro climates down in the Hudson river Valley. Fingers crossed


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Weather says highs in the 60s lows in the 40s for next 2 weeks. Grass not nearly ready for mowing but what's the possibility of of April flush? Has anyone ever picked in April?


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Found a false morel yesterday.








I’ll be checking a couple spots
Mid next week


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

DoctaGreen said:


> You're not wrong there about having the woods, however I think morels have something to do with old growth forests as well as something to do with a certain amount of range around the Eastern side of Lake Erie where Morels don't grow, I have literally found everything else but no morels. I find Pheasant backs by the lbs, Shure I am in the Southern part of the county mostly. Closest anyone finds them to me is around Salamanca, NY. An I have talked to a lot of local mushroom hunters which I am getting a lot of this information about.... plus the apple orchards may have them but with the 'lead' issue from it being in fertilizers in the early 1900's I am scared to hunt them.


I'm in Jamestown as well. It's tough hunting morels in this area. I've found mostly blacks and fairly early. Ash and old apple are my best indicators. Maybe with the ash die-off will help fire a few spots up the next few years. Having a good amount of oysters, puffballs, and hens makes it worth the walk for me. I have heard it's better out east of Olean. May take a trip out and see in the next couple weeks if I hear they've fired up.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

What are your go-to trees in NY? I've had all my luck under dying apples. Some dying elm. Once I found a motherlode under a healthy oak. Never had any luck under tulip poplars, I think that must be a southern thing? Also never under conifers.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

wigwam said:


> What are your go-to trees in NY? I've had all my luck under dying apples. Some dying elm. Once I found a motherlode under a healthy oak. Never had any luck under tulip poplars, I think that must be a southern thing? Also never under conifers.


I e had luck under tulip poplar in Rochester area never around oak though, what county did you find them by oak?


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Ryan gebo said:


> I e had luck under tulip poplar in Rochester area never around oak though, what county did you find them by oak?


Orange. And I believe it was a scarlet oak, which is pretty uncommon. 
Do you find them under healthy or dying tulips? 
Any luck under black cherry?


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

wigwam said:


> Orange. And I believe it was a scarlet oak, which is pretty uncommon.
> Do you find them under healthy or dying tulips?
> Any luck under black cherry?


Healthy tulip, nope not under cherry either.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2018)

Ryan gebo said:


> I e had luck under tulip poplar in Rochester area never around oak though, what county did you find them by oak?


Tulip trees always my go to in Westchester last 20 years.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing of hits here and there. My guess starting in a few weeks.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

hoblershang said:


> Has anyone ever picked in April?


Yes, in Rockland County. Soil temps getting close: AgFax
Rain is coming in the next couple days. I'll start heading out next week.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

The majority of ones I have found have been under Eastern Cottonwood (Poplar).


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> Found a false morel yesterday.
> View attachment 37384
> 
> I’ll be checking a couple spots
> Mid next week


gebo, that's a great sign. Morels usually follow a couple weeks after the first gyromitra esculentas in my area. Thanks for the report.

hobler, the earliest I harvested was April 20 in 2012. I mowed twice before that date in that year. the Trillium and Trout Lily were in bloom.. My lawn is just starting to green up this year. It will be a while yet methinks, albeit I will see if the Verpas are up tomorrow.. Been feasting on Leeks for awhile now.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

NYGnome said:


> The majority of ones I have found have been under Eastern Cottonwood (Poplar).
> View attachment 37428


What county?


----------



## PiggieRoast (Apr 5, 2021)

Cottonwoods in Albany. Found some around Oaks in an office park as well.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Weather says highs in the 60s lows in the 40s for next 2 weeks. Grass not nearly ready for mowing but what's the possibility of of April flush? Has anyone ever picked in April?


A couple days of rain here Sunday and Monday certainly can not hurt. Still seems early according to the calendar, but we know it’s more about the soil temps. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Milton Morris said:


> A couple days of rain here Sunday and Monday certainly can not hurt. Still seems early according to the calendar, but we know it’s more about the soil temps. Fingers crossed.


Things are gonna cool down a little here n some rain. Most likely still a couple weeks for here. But the Temps will be more like it was 2 years ago. Hopefully the same flush as 2 years ago too. Watching n waiting as the soils warm up lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked yesterday and could not find any Verpas. Things seem to be advancing fairly quickly in the forest though. The Cohosh is up and blooming and spotted a Trillium bud ready to bloom. Saw some unflowered Trout Lily. Leeks are easy picking right now. Enjoy the woods.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

I saw a facebook report from Beacon, NY of an early find of a morel today.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

NYGnome said:


> The majority of ones I have found have been under Eastern Cottonwood (Poplar).
> View attachment 37428


Healthy or dying eastern cottonwoods?


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

wigwam said:


> Healthy or dying eastern cottonwoods?


Typically the cottonwoods are are beginning to lose their bark, much like what you would look for in an elm. The bark will have reached an age where it looks like "blocks" and begins to turn shade of red. I will look for some photos and post them.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

NYGnome said:


> Typically the cottonwoods are are beginning to lose their bark, much like what you would look for in an elm. The bark will have reached an age where it looks like "blocks" and begins to turn shade of red. I will look for some photos and post them.


Thank you, and pictures would be much appreciated. I frequently run into big old cottonwoods, but have never found (or really looked for) moochers around them.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

NYGnome said:


> I saw a facebook report from Beacon, NY of an early find of a morel today.


Must be a fluke, I just found some teeny tiny ones just emerging in northern NJ yesterday, usually HV is 1-2 weeks later. Or I'm not in the right microclimates!


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

wigwam said:


> Must be a fluke, I just found some teeny tiny ones just emerging in northern NJ yesterday, usually HV is 1-2 weeks later. Or I'm not in the right microclimates!

















wigwam - Here are some cottonwoods that have produced in the past couple years for me. You can see how the bark falls off in large blocks and the redish color within the one on the left. I will be visiting this location this weekend and will take some more pics.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Reports from Wayne County and Palmyra, NY where they have been found.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

NYG, Thanks for the heads up! Where did you ascertain these reports, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

NYGnome said:


> Reports from Wayne County and Palmyra, NY where they have been found.


Yea wondering where you heard this. I took a walk on pg with no luck in Wayne county today. They must be babies


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

I just saw on Facebook someone found 3 today in Gowanda by (out by buffalo)


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's all remember, if there are no pics it didn't happen! I live in NE Ohio and on our boards a poster claimed to be finding them in Trumbull Co., the next county north of me. I went out and checked 3 spots near me today and found about what I expected. It's early yet! The woods aren't nearly as green as the pics I see where people are actually finding them. Nor are the woods as green as when I find morels. I trust my instincts.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> Let's all remember, if there are no pics it didn't happen!


Checked some primo dying elms yesterday in the hudson valley, and found these tasty looking black morels growing from the roots, pics for proof!


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

NYGnome said:


> View attachment 37660
> View attachment 37661
> 
> 
> wigwam - Here are some cottonwoods that have produced in the past couple years for me. You can see how the bark falls off in large blocks and the redish color within the one on the left. I will be visiting this location this weekend and will take some more pics.


I've seen quite a few cottonwoods in this condition, think it's too far gone?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

wigwam said:


> Checked some primo dying elms yesterday in the hudson valley, and found these tasty looking black morels growing from the roots, pics for proof!
> View attachment 37730
> View attachment 37731


Sorry but those are not black morels.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice try, Dead Man's Fingers ( Xylaria polymorpha )


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm near Pine Plains NY, on a property that legend has it has sprouted "bags full" of morels come early May. I've never been here at the right time. I've found all kinds of other mushrooms and have emerged from the woods laden with ramps (a little past their prime) in late May, but no luck on the morels. Certainly from what I understand there should be some prime spots; lots of dying, down elm, Ash, Maple, and old cedar stumps, and long swaths of South and West facing hills.

My plan is to head out every day from around now to check for signs, but I was wondering if you guys had any good sources for season info (outside of Facebook) I've found this map, but I'm not sure how many users are participating:

Morel Mushroom Sightings - Maps - The Great Morel

Any other sources you guys could pass on would be much appreciated.

Looking forward to the educational opportunity for the little ones and of course the good eating. Should I be lucky enough to find something, I'll post the pics here.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

CofferedCone said:


> I'm near Pine Plains NY, on a property that legend has it has sprouted "bags full" of morels come early May. I've never been here at the right time. I've found all kinds of other mushrooms and have emerged from the woods laden with ramps (a little past their prime) in late May, but no luck on the morels. Certainly from what I understand there should be some prime spots; lots of dying, down elm, Ash, Maple, and old cedar stumps, and long swaths of South and West facing hills.
> 
> My plan is to head out every day from around now to check for signs, but I was wondering if you guys had any good sources for season info (outside of Facebook) I've found this map, but I'm not sure how many users are participating:
> 
> ...


Definitely stick to the dead elms the one that the bark is starting to slip ( fall off) the tree. Ash are good trees too. Still kinda early for the normal. Usually another couple weeks for me but I'm up in Northern NY. But it's been a crazy spring too. Anything is possible with morels. Good luck to you.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

CC, 
As you are aware the season starts differently depending on location. I have found the best indicator is the sound of lawn mowers. When the lawn begin to grow so do the morels. I generally start harvesting after the second mowing. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> CC,
> As you are aware the season starts differently depending on location. I have found the best indicator is the sound of lawn mowers. When the lawn begin to grow so do the morels. I generally start harvesting after the second mowing. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


I'm ready for my 1st mowing geo lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah , me too. But the lawn doesn't need it.


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

geogymn said:


> CC,
> As you are aware the season starts differently depending on location. I have found the best indicator is the sound of lawn mowers. When the lawn begin to grow so do the morels. I generally start harvesting after the second mowing. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


Thank you, and that sounds like a good rule of thumb. Its too bad there aren't any cultivated lawns nearby for me to monitor (mine sure isn't one of them, and I don't think it would need the mowing if it was) Definitely still feels too cool out. Maybe after the upcoming week where temps are supposed to get up to 70 here.

I'm happy to wander through the woods every few days and see what I see. Today's finds were a new Ramp patch, some Bitter Dock, and a few branches with some Wood Ear on them.

No Morels of course, but more dead/dying elm than I can count. So I've got some spots to keep an eye on.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree. Those are NOT black morels! I have no idea what they are. I have never seen anything like them ever!


----------



## Oliviasan (Apr 17, 2021)

Abby said:


> I moved to NYC recently from Michigan where I was an avid morel hunter. I was wondering whether there were any organized morel hunting trips in the Hudson Valley area? I would like to go with a group and/or guide. Thanks! Abby


Check out COMA for Hudson Valley


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Went to my honey hole in the HV today, found nothing in the usual spots yet, but saw these little guys on the way out. Promising, but we still have a few weeks before the big flush.


http://imgur.com/a/HkBSjjV


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice find!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

wigwam said:


> Went to my honey hole in the HV today, found nothing in the usual spots yet, but saw these little guys on the way out. Promising, but we still have a few weeks before the big flush.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/HkBSjjV


Good eyes there. Congrats. About where in the Hudson Valley are you?

I heard a lawn mower in Rhinebeck yesterday. Might go out for a look again later today.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Fellow shroomers. It's on. Put St. Lawrence County on the board. Thought I'd check some pg by the house n bam. A good 30 little ones. So surprised. I'll be picking in a week I'd say. YAHOO!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, No fair! You got a ringer helping you out! Congrats on your first find of the year.

PS My neighbor mowed his lawn today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler,
After reading your post I couldn't help myself so I went and checked my early ground, to no avail.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo I mowed my lawn after finding the morels lol. She is my little good luck charm.


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

hoblershang said:


> Fellow shroomers. It's on. Put St. Lawrence County on the board. Thought I'd check some pg by the house n bam. A good 30 little ones. So surprised. I'll be picking in a week I'd say. YAHOO!!!
> View attachment 37878
> View attachment 37879
> View attachment 37880


Amazing!

Crazy how small they are. Makes me think I have no shot of seeing them inside the thick cover of leaves until they get taller.

But I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Sorry for any delay in response, but yes, I was seeing posts on the book of faces for a NYS mushroom group they are out there.


wigwam said:


> I've seen quite a few cottonwoods in this condition, think it's too far gone?
> View attachment 37732


That looks like a good one to me. Sorry for the delay in responses. I was seeing some posts on the book of faces for a NY mushroom hunter page where people were showing off their early finds. I spent the weekend focused on ramps and fiddleheads. Plenty of ramps and some fiddleheads but just in small patches. I'm a bit worried about the weather over the next week and what it could mean for the season. Temps in the high 30's low 40's overnight all week! Thoughts anyone?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

NYnome as long as they don't freeze I think they'll be OK maybe grow slower. There calling for 1 ta 3 inches of snow here Wednesday with a low of 27. Little worried but I believe most are still hidden under leaf litter. Never know maybe with the way things are might get a extended season. I'll report what happens to the ones that I found yesterday since there next to the house.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> NYnome as long as they don't freeze I think they'll be OK maybe grow slower. There calling for 1 ta 3 inches of snow here Wednesday with a low of 27. Little worried but I believe most are still hidden under leaf litter. Never know maybe with the way things are might get a extended season. I'll report what happens to the ones that I found yesterday since there next to the house.


That happened here last year. I am a little higher elevation. We got a late freeze and we found very few. Most of the ones we did find were pretty badly scared and burned on the top from the frost.
Good luck out there.


----------



## Korn (Apr 19, 2021)

CofferedCone said:


> I'm near Pine Plains NY, on a property that legend has it has sprouted "bags full" of morels come early May. I've never been here at the right time. I've found all kinds of other mushrooms and have emerged from the woods laden with ramps (a little past their prime) in late May, but no luck on the morels. Certainly from what I understand there should be some prime spots; lots of dying, down elm, Ash, Maple, and old cedar stumps, and long swaths of South and West facing hills.
> 
> My plan is to head out every day from around now to check for signs, but I was wondering if you guys had any good sources for season info (outside of Facebook) I've found this map, but I'm not sure how many users are participating:
> 
> ...


I'm here in red hook, haven't found any morels yet but the ramps are out heavy.


----------



## Dustin Kehlenbeck (May 1, 2020)

Found 2 little guys in ulster county yesterday.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Dustin Kehlenbeck said:


> Found 2 little guys in ulster county yesterday.


Nice!!!


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

Korn said:


> I'm here in red hook, haven't found any morels yet but the ramps are out heavy.


Yup. Same. Hunted again this morning, no luck.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

CofferedCone said:


> Yup. Same. Hunted again this morning, no luck.


General question for those reporting "no luck" - is this in a spot where you usually find morels, or a new place where there might not be any?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice find!
One would be extremely observant to find such small ones in non-pg.


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

wigwam said:


> General question for those reporting "no luck" - is this in a spot where you usually find morels, or a new place where there might not be any?


I'm on a wooded property that has, I have heard, produced morels aplenty in the past. I wasn't here when that happened, and don't know exactly where I might find them. Am I unlucky so far because I'm not looking in the right spots, because they just haven't appeared yet or maybe they will never appear? Can't know for sure. I guess that's part of the fun of the hunt for me.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

They may be there or will be there but are almost impossible to find until they get some size. keep looking, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Korn said:


> I'm here in red hook, haven't found any morels yet but the ramps are out heavy.


Welcome to the site @Korn ! G'Luck to you gettn those ramps & Fillin your bags Full of Mush!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Please mushroom gods protect my little morels in this terrible cold n SNOW lol.


----------



## CofferedCone (Apr 16, 2021)

hoblershang said:


> Please mushroom gods protect my little morels in this terrible cold n SNOW lol.


Its 30 degrees and snowing right now around Pine Plains. Guess maybe its a good thing they aren't out here yet.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Explored some new territory yesterday, and was super excited to find these:















My very first falsies. There were about a dozen in a 1000ft^2 area.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

This morning its slowed a little but gotten bout 3 inches. Temp currently at 30° was 27° this morning. 40s today with low in 30s should be smooth sailing from here on out. Curious about how the little ones are doing.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, 
I am sitting here with bated breath for the next set of pics. The morels in your yard are a great gauge on growth progression.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

wigwam said:


> Explored some new territory yesterday, and was super excited to find these:
> View attachment 38127
> View attachment 38128
> 
> My very first falsies. There were about a dozen in a 1000ft^2 area.


Don't scare me like that, wig! I read your first sentence and thought, "Oh, NO!" Then I read your second and thought, "OK!" At least you knew they weren't true morels.


----------



## NE Brooke (Apr 23, 2021)

What types of places do you guys look in? I'm brand new to the area (Greene County) and searched in a public nature preserve last week without any luck (I did mostly stick to the path because I didn't have permethrin). I didn't even see any trees that looked dead or dying! Are mountains with south-facing slopes a better bet, or should I just be looking harder in parks/nature preserves?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well great news they survived no growth but that was to be expected. Will check in a few days to see how there doing. Also checked a few more tress while out checking the turkey blind for tomorrow's youth hunt. No new sightings but with warm weather coming it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

NE Brooke said:


> What types of places do you guys look in? I'm brand new to the area (Greene County) and searched in a public nature preserve last week without any luck (I did mostly stick to the path because I didn't have permethrin). I didn't even see any trees that looked dead or dying! Are mountains with south-facing slopes a better bet, or should I just be looking harder in parks/nature preserves?


I stopped near Greenville yesterday on my way home from work and found nothing so detoured south into towards Woodstock. The forest in Ulster County is slightly ahead of that in Green so I would keep looking and rechecking spots over the next couple weeks. Sometimes you get lucky on the trails, but I try and search for forest settings similar to those where I've found them before and leave the trails to investigate. FYI - Driving along NY-81 east of Greenville I see a lot of elm dead/dying trees. Good luck.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

NE Brooke said:


> What types of places do you guys look in? I'm brand new to the area (Greene County) and searched in a public nature preserve last week without any luck (I did mostly stick to the path because I didn't have permethrin). I didn't even see any trees that looked dead or dying! Are mountains with south-facing slopes a better bet, or should I just be looking harder in parks/nature preserves?


 Read some of the past threads on this site, it is filled with useful information pertaining to your query. If you still have questions someone here would love to be of help. Welcome to this group, good luck, and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, Thanks for the update!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

NYGnome said:


> I stopped near Greenville yesterday on my way home from work and found nothing so detoured south into towards Woodstock. The forest in Ulster County is slightly ahead of that in Green so I would keep looking and rechecking spots over the next couple weeks. Sometimes you get lucky on the trails, but I try and search for forest settings similar to those where I've found them before and leave the trails to investigate. FYI - Driving along NY-81 east of Greenville I see a lot of elm dead/dying trees. Good luck.


Good answer! Methinks it is a wee bit early yet. They may be out but nearly impossible to see due to their diminutive size.


----------



## Dustin Kehlenbeck (May 1, 2020)

My best haul ever! The most I've ever found at one time is 2... I stumbled across these guys today and scooped them right up! Ulster county, NY.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Dustin Kehlenbeck said:


> My best haul ever! The most I've ever found at one time is 2... I stumbled across these guys today and scooped them right up! Ulster county, NY.


Wow! Great haul! That is this year? I might have to recalculate! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dustin Kehlenbeck (May 1, 2020)

NE Brooke said:


> What types of places do you guys look in? I'm brand new to the area (Greene County) and searched in a public nature preserve last week without any luck (I did mostly stick to the path because I didn't have permethrin). I didn't even see any trees that looked dead or dying! Are mountains with south-facing slopes a better bet, or should I just be looking harder in parks/nature preserves?


The only morels I've ever found have been on Southern facing slopes. I'm sure they grow elsewhere, but thats the only place I've been lucky. The key factor in hunting ANY mushroom is persistence! You have to look, and look, and look again...


geogymn said:


> Wow! Great haul! That is this year? I might have to recalculate! Thanks for the report.


Approximately 2 hours ago in South Western Ulster county


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice haul Dustin


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Found some nice clusters today there about 2" tall see around 30 then backed out as they were hidden in the dead grass


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've never found them clustered up like that, but I do love seeing the pics!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Found some nice clusters today there about 2" tall see around 30 then backed out as they were hidden in the dead grass
> View attachment 38250
> View attachment 38251


I don’t know what you guys have in the soil up there but wow! I have never seen clusters like that. Maybe you will break 2,200 this year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Milton Morris said:


> I don’t know what you guys have in the soil up there but wow! I have never seen clusters like that. Maybe you will break 2,200 this year.


I'm gonna try my hardest. I'll stay out of the woods now I know they'll be there just need time I hate this part knowing it's so close. Looking like it can be a great season. But come Friday I'll be hitting it hard every day til it's done. Happy hunting everyone let the fun begin.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Found some nice clusters today there about 2" tall see around 30 then backed out as they were hidden in the dead grass
> View attachment 38250
> View attachment 38251


Nice find!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I'm gonna try my hardest. I'll stay out of the woods now I know they'll be there just need time I hate this part knowing it's so close. Looking like it can be a great season. But come Friday I'll be hitting it hard every day til it's done. Happy hunting everyone let the fun begin.

















on an o Hobler, Checked on an old faithful apple tree and found several just starting to pop. If it wasn't PG I would of never saw them. I did the same as you, I backed away carefully, deliberate at each footfall, to await next weekend.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> View attachment 38274
> View attachment 38275
> on an o Hobler, Checked on an old faithful apple tree and found several just starting to pop. If it wasn't PG I would of never saw them. I did the same as you, I backed away carefully, deliberate at each footfall, to await next weekend.


Yes!!! Very nice Geo. It's funny thinking about it tip toeing back so we don't squish them. Almost as if we walk up along a sleeping bear. Lol


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

Found a few little guys yesterday, Hudson River Valley.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty excited stopped by a elm tree I found a few under last yr and found at least 50 1 ta 2 inchers.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Pretty excited stopped by a elm tree I found a few under last yr and found at least 50 1 ta 2 inchers.
> View attachment 38387


Oh Man! What a start for you!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve33 said:


> Found a few little guys yesterday, Hudson River Valley.
> View attachment 38286


Thanks for the report Steve!


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Chautauqua County checking in. New spot. Textbook habitat but only found a few in a more sun exposed area. Picked them small because the slugs were attacking and one was on the edge of a woodchuck hole! Will be back following a couple warm days with hopefully some rain.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

anyone finding anything in saratoga, washington or warren county yet? Did they come early this year? Usually I'm waiting for the 1st of may but damn, I guess I should go look


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

GCain said:


> Chautauqua County checking in. New spot. Textbook habitat but only found a few in a more sun exposed area. Picked them small because the slugs were attacking and one was on the edge of a woodchuck hole! Will be back following a couple warm days with hopefully some rain.
> View attachment 38455
> View attachment 38454


Nice! Looks like your season is more advance than that of the center of the state.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

audiophoenix said:


> anyone finding anything in saratoga, washington or warren county yet? Did they come early this year? Usually I'm waiting for the 1st of may but damn, I guess I should go look


It is an early year, methinks.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Rensselaer County 4/27


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Gnome!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Most excellent, Gnome!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, How are the morels in your yard progressing?


----------



## PiggieRoast (Apr 5, 2021)

Found these in Albany County, under large living Poplar.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Hobler, How are the morels in your yard progressing?


Haven't checked we've gotten some good rain overnight and all day plan on checking tomorrow. Will update


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Piggie!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent! Piggie!


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

Found first one on 4/20 upstate ny


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

All blacks Jefferson county


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! and Weird as I never found a Black in my hunting grounds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, Have you found Blacks?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Marsh!! Geo nope I have not found any.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

I have a spot for blacks in Saratoga County that I may go check today. I have not found or heard of any finds in toga county yet, but being that this season seems early it may be worth a look. I'm curious if different ground conditions play a key role in black vs. yellow/greys. Good luck, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well checked the ones near the house. We picked 15 of 75. Have many new appearances. They range from 1 ta 4 inches. Decided to check some pg out back glad we did. Found lots to pick n many more left to grow. Same thing all different sizes. Time to put some dirt under my feet.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 38582
> Well checked the ones near the house. We picked 15 of 75. Have many new appearances. They range from 1 ta 4 inches. Decided to check some pg out back glad we did. Found lots to pick n many more left to grow. Same thing all different sizes. Time to put some dirt under my feet.
> View attachment 38578
> View attachment 38579
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

NYGnome said:


> I have a spot for blacks in Saratoga County that I may go check today. I have not found or heard of any finds in toga county yet, but being that this season seems early it may be worth a look. I'm curious if different ground conditions play a key role in black vs. yellow/greys. Good luck, have fun and stay safe.





hoblershang said:


> View attachment 38582
> Well checked the ones near the house. We picked 15 of 75. Have many new appearances. They range from 1 ta 4 inches. Decided to check some pg out back glad we did. Found lots to pick n many more left to grow. Same thing all different sizes. Time to put some dirt under my feet.
> View attachment 38578
> View attachment 38579
> ...


nice we have only seen two baby yellows so far!! We left them, we are kinda early still!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 38582
> Well checked the ones near the house. We picked 15 of 75. Have many new appearances. They range from 1 ta 4 inches. Decided to check some pg out back glad we did. Found lots to pick n many more left to grow. Same thing all different sizes. Time to put some dirt under my feet.
> View attachment 38578
> View attachment 38579
> ...


Hobler, You got me salivating.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Couple roadside trees.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Couple roadside trees.
> View attachment 38593


your on a roll!


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

The boy’s first spotted by himself.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great job young man!!!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Little Baby..Onondaga County


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

hotdog642 said:


> Little Baby..Onondaga County
> View attachment 38646


Alright Hotdog !!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

GCain said:


> The boy’s first spotted by himself.
> View attachment 38611


Congratulations! One might train a youngen by giving them a candy kiss for each morel that he finds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Little Baby..Onondaga County
> View attachment 38646


That's it I'm taking the day off and going on a hunt!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. My mail carrier is known to leave packages in all kinds of weird areas around my house. Even on top of my recycling & garbage cans! The other day I found one between the rain gutter down spout and recycle bin. I had a nice surprise when I bent down to grab it. Look between the blacktop and concrete of the garage floor. Saratoga county


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

geogymn said:


> Congratulations! One might train a youngen by giving them a candy kiss for each morel that he finds.


lol! He enjoys eating morels and most of the mushrooms we find or grow. Also really enjoys time in the woods with his old man. Hopefully both of these traits persist for years to come.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Hey everyone. My mail carrier is known to leave packages in all kinds of weird areas around my house. Even on top of my recycling & garbage cans! The other day I found one between the rain gutter down spout and recycle bin. I had a nice surprise when I bent down to grab it. Look between the blacktop and concrete of the garage floor. Saratoga county
> View attachment 38673


Classic!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well was a wet rainy day had my sidekick with me so was more of a road hunting kinda day we picked a few most in that area were still small. We did get a little walk in some light rain but decided we had enough. Calling for 1 ta 3 inches of snow tonight lol. Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Man those cluster are nuts! I thought it was perfect conditions, rainy, windy, nasty, no chance of running into anyone. Did pretty good considering it is still a might early for my area. Take note of the ones i almost crushed! Tough but fun day! I throughly



































enjoyed the hunt.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That's great Geo!!! Oh I haven't looked at my fiddlehead spots yet mmm that looks all so delicious .


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Found a nice patch today. 93 blacks. Sorry to excited forgot woods picks.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Man those cluster are nuts! I thought it was perfect conditions, rainy, windy, nasty, no chance of running into anyone. Did pretty good considering it is still a might early for my area. Take note of the ones i almost crushed! Tough but fun day! I throughly
> View attachment 38690
> View attachment 38690
> View attachment 38691
> ...


Utica Club is on the books! Nice geo.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

Went out to check a bunch of new ground here in Albany. I found a ton of perfect Elm’s with no luck. Until I almost got back to the car. 20 that I could see. Most not bigger than the first knuckle on my pinky. They have at least another week and a half to go. But at least I have some new PG!!! Always exciting. Also found this great Elm, got closer and realized this wasn’t the bumper flush I was looking for. I haven’t looked them up yet. The entire tree was surrounded by them. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great finds Ryan!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice Milton. I find them all the time too not sure what they are. We could sure use some warmer temps to help um grow faster. It's always nice to fine new pg


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Great finds Ryan!!!


Thanks there is one yellow in there I found some small ones but stepped on one on the way out.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Marsh n Ryan wha kind of trees are you finding ur blacks under


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Great finds guys! I hit the woods for 3 hrs today and got skunked. I think it is at least a week early here in Onondaga County.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

I found the blacks in a spot I only found yellows at last year. I was little earlier this year, I either missed them last year or it was too dry. The trees around were hickory tulip and some soft maple. For being in a patch they didn’t seem to be associated with any perticular tree. 20-30 feet from a dead elm that produces yellows. Again I don’t think they were associated with a perticular tree. My advice to find a patch like this is to cover ground, look in the distance, couldn’t miss the black cone shape on the lighter colored leaf litter. Yellows blend in better, I say that but then I thought every black speck in the woods was a shroom, very congregated to one area though. I’ll take a pic of habitat when I go back for the yellows.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Milton Morris said:


> Went out to check a bunch of new ground here in Albany. I found a ton of perfect Elm’s with no luck. Until I almost got back to the car. 20 that I could see. Most not bigger than the first knuckle on my pinky. They have at least another week and a half to go. But at least I have some new PG!!! Always exciting. Also found this great Elm, got closer and realized this wasn’t the bumper flush I was looking for. I haven’t looked them up yet. The entire tree was surrounded by them. Anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 38734


Compare to Coprinellus sect micaceus. Aka- Common Inky Caps.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> Found a nice patch today. 93 blacks. Sorry to excited forgot woods picks.
> View attachment 38728


Sweet!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> Went out to check a bunch of new ground here in Albany. I found a ton of perfect Elm’s with no luck. Until I almost got back to the car. 20 that I could see. Most not bigger than the first knuckle on my pinky. They have at least another week and a half to go. But at least I have some new PG!!! Always exciting. Also found this great Elm, got closer and realized this wasn’t the bumper flush I was looking for. I haven’t looked them up yet. The entire tree was surrounded by them. Anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 38734


Great report! Micas, methinks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Great finds guys! I hit the woods for 3 hrs today and got skunked. I think it is at least a week early here in Onondaga County.


 I concur, Walked far and wide yesterday checking all my PG's and only scored on one south facing slope. Next weekend will be better,


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Marsh n Ryan wha kind of trees are you finding ur blacks under


Good question!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Compare to Coprinellus sect micaceus. Aka- Common Inky Caps.


Good call!


----------



## Shroomieboomies (May 1, 2021)

Calling in from Tompkins County! 2nd year hunting and already doubled our findings from last year.

Found about 2 dozen half-frees, only took a few for dinner. We haven't had much luck with Angusticeps, escualenta or diminutiva out here. Hoping to find some variety this season, but so happy to have found these!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Shroomieboomies said:


> Calling in from Tompkins County! 2nd year hunting and already doubled our findings from last year.
> 
> Found about 2 dozen half-frees, only took a few for dinner. We haven't had much luck with Angusticeps, escualenta or diminutiva out here. Hoping to find some variety this season, but so happy to have found these!
> View attachment 38772


That's great! I hope you get rewarded soon with the motherlode find.......then you'll be a confirmed addict.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Was able to get out for around hour and half.
PG St Lawrence County


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Nice mix


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Was able to get out for around hour and half.
> PG St Lawrence County
> View attachment 38789
> View attachment 38791


tough spot, good catch!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well had to hold off for a couple hrs til the snow stared to melt then off I went. Fist trip was all pg grabbed 117. Went back out for couple more hrs on new pg n got a mother load tree around 80 or so all the way around it there were even out in the field. Another 138. I also found them all on south facing side. The morels near my house have doubled in size n are still growing. Found some big ones today could see um 40 ft away. Really enjoyed the walk today worked hard but payed off.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Milton Morris said:


> Went out to check a bunch of new ground here in Albany. I found a ton of perfect Elm’s with no luck. Until I almost got back to the car. 20 that I could see. Most not bigger than the first knuckle on my pinky. They have at least another week and a half to go. But at least I have some new PG!!! Always exciting. Also found this great Elm, got closer and realized this wasn’t the bumper flush I was looking for. I haven’t looked them up yet. The entire tree was surrounded by them. Anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 38734


Make sure you go back and check that tree again. I found my first morel under a failing elm with slipping bark. The first 2 times I looked at it there was nothing growing under it. The 3rd time, the ground around that tree was cover with those kinds of mushroom. Next trip out, I wasn't even going to look, but decided to because it was a short hike in and out. All the little shrooms had died off, and I found about 18 morels in there place. No guarantee, but it can happen. 



hoblershang said:


> Nice Milton. I find them all the time too not sure what they are. We could sure use some warmer temps to help um grow faster. It's always nice to fine new pg


Hunters generally refer to them as LBM's. Little Brown Mushrooms. And there are literally thousands of species of them, so it's hard to get a definite ID. I don't know that any of them are really poisonous, but if you find some in the _Psilocybe _genus, they might get you high. Most folks just ignore them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well had to hold off for a couple hrs til the snow stared to melt then off I went. Fist trip was all pg grabbed 117. Went back out for couple more hrs on new pg n got a mother load tree around 80 or so all the way around it there were even out in the field. Another 138. I also found them all on south facing side. The morels near my house have doubled in size n are still growing. Found some big ones today could see um 40 ft away. Really enjoyed the walk today worked hard but payed off.
> View attachment 38830
> View attachment 38831
> View attachment 38833
> ...


 Wow, What a day you had! Great pics!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great finds Plantman


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Yesterday I went to an area in the mid-HV I'd best describe as a long hill which produced a few lbs for me last year. NW side had very few this time, some real babies, I'm thinking its still to early (primetime last year was around 5/15). SE side had this nice clump next to a fallen apple:


http://imgur.com/a/ZLsiHXj


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's forage not bad for a few hrs mostly south n towards the tops.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

wigwam said:


> Yesterday I went to an area in the mid-HV I'd best describe as a long hill which produced a few lbs for me last year. NW side had very few this time, some real babies, I'm thinking its still to early (primetime last year was around 5/15). SE side had this nice clump next to a fallen apple:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZLsiHXj


Very nice wigwam!!!


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

Not a bad day out in the rain. Found the blondes, first of the season for me, in a whole new spot I'd never searched before.


----------



## Alkiv4 (May 3, 2021)

Found some today walking out of the woods after turkey hunting.


----------



## Iroquois Ninja (Apr 23, 2021)

Found a few roadside in Madison county. Probably could've let em grow a little more but I was hungry. Happy hunting!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

altrefrain said:


> Not a bad day out in the rain. Found the blondes, first of the season for me, in a whole new spot I'd never searched before.
> View attachment 38923


Nice altrefrain! It looks like some of those are blacks if I'm not mistaken.
Bonus Alkiv4 
Iroquois those look perfect size to me bout 4 inch my favorite size. Once they open up I say there ready.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hit 3 pg spots yesterday with negative results, figured out it's one of three things..

1) My pg 's arent pg's anymore
2) Eyesight's failing due to aging
3) Still to early

Hoping its #3


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Nice altrefrain! It looks like some of those are blacks if I'm not mistaken.
> Bonus Alkiv4
> Iroquois those look perfect size to me bout 4 inch my favorite size. Once they open up I say there ready.


Yup, I have a few black spots that I've been picking for the last week and a half or so, probably 100+ this season. Blondes are just starting to pop (at least my spots in the woods). My other PG blonde spots were still small when I checked on Wednesday. Probably need another few days.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

wigwam said:


> Yesterday I went to an area in the mid-HV I'd best describe as a long hill which produced a few lbs for me last year. NW side had very few this time, some real babies, I'm thinking its still to early (primetime last year was around 5/15). SE side had this nice clump next to a fallen apple:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZLsiHXj





wigwam said:


> Yesterday I went to an area in the mid-HV I'd best describe as a long hill which produced a few lbs for me last year. NW side had very few this time, some real babies, I'm thinking its still to early (primetime last year was around 5/15). SE side had this nice clump next to a fallen apple:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZLsiHXj


That's a nice clump!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Today's forage not bad for a few hrs mostly south n towards the tops.
> View attachment 38902
> View attachment 38903
> View attachment 38904


Good day for sure!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> Not a bad day out in the rain. Found the blondes, first of the season for me, in a whole new spot I'd never searched before.
> View attachment 38923


 New ground is awesome, especially this early in the season!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Hit 3 pg spots yesterday with negative results, figured out it's one of three things..
> 
> 1) My pg 's arent pg's anymore
> 2) Eyesight's failing due to aging
> ...


 I bet # 3


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> Yup, I have a few black spots that I've been picking for the last week and a half or so, probably 100+ this season. Blondes are just starting to pop (at least my spots in the woods). My other PG blonde spots were still small when I checked on Wednesday. Probably need another few days.


 I concur, next weekend the harvest will be in earnest.


----------



## Nhatch95 (Apr 22, 2021)

Iroquois Ninja said:


> Found a few roadside in Madison county. Probably could've let em grow a little more but I was hungry. Happy hunting!
> View attachment 38916


Where abouts in Madison county did you find these beauties? I live in Madison county and have just started to look the other day with no luck!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Took a good hike all pg 6 1/2 hrs. 287 in all. Started to see some small ones emerging on the north sides. Couple trees had around 60 around them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler! Killing it as usual! Great ground, great effort!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hotdog642 said:


> Hit 3 pg spots yesterday with negative results, figured out it's one of three things..
> 
> 1) My pg 's arent pg's anymore
> 2) Eyesight's failing due to aging
> ...


I have hit some good PG too and nothing. Have faith. The weather couldn’t be better!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Life couldn't get any better yummy


----------



## Iroquois Ninja (Apr 23, 2021)

Nhatch95 said:


> Where abouts in Madison county did you find these beauties? I live in Madison county and have just started to look the other day with no luck!


Oneida, Canastota area


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Signs of life in my year 2 PG Chenango County. 8-10 small guys


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yesterday I got outback n picked a few stragglers and a roadside tree. Today went for a few hrs in the rain n picked quite a few but were smaller ones.


----------



## Shroomieboomies (May 1, 2021)

Hey folks, looking for advice!

I'm back to posting after my first haul. I've harvested about 40 half free morels (need to get a scale) from last year's discovered PG and a new site I scouted this year.

What's troubling me is that I've only found 1 specimen of a different species. All I seem to get are halfies, and then yesterday just 1 yellow morel (found in the same exact place I found it last year but again, no other yellows to be found around it). 










Yesterday's find all cut in half, yellow morel in the top right corner.

If anyone can weigh in: do you think I'm just finding areas that happen to be dominated by half-frees? Is it a regional thing (central new york, fingerlakes region)? Or is it seasonal; do the half frees come out first and I should keep hitting my spots/ scouting new ones in the coming weeks to find yellows and blacks?

I'm having so much luck finding halfies, it's bizarre to me that I've only found 1 other species...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JCG86 said:


> Signs of life in my year 2 PG Chenango County. 8-10 small guys
> View attachment 39128


Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Yesterday I got outback n picked a few stragglers and a roadside tree. Today went for a few hrs in the rain n picked quite a few but were smaller ones.
> View attachment 39141
> View attachment 39142
> View attachment 39143
> View attachment 39144


 Don't you ever rest?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Shroomieboomies said:


> Hey folks, looking for advice!
> 
> I'm back to posting after my first haul. I've harvested about 40 half free morels (need to get a scale) from last year's discovered PG and a new site I scouted this year.
> 
> ...


I have run on to ground that favored half frees exclusively. Other times I find them amongst a colony of yellows. It makes me think that Yellows prefer a specific type of soil whilst the HF are less discriminating. Just a guess. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Marsh n Ryan wha kind of trees are you finding ur blacks under


You knows it’s weird it could be elm near by, cedars, pines lol but usually there is a elm that is close


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

hotdog642 said:


> Hit 3 pg spots yesterday with negative results, figured out it's one of three things..
> 
> 1) My pg 's arent pg's anymore
> 2) Eyesight's failing due to aging
> ...


I’m hoping the same we checked a few of our honey holes and nothing :/ but we have found yellows already so I’m not sure what’s going on! :/


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

80


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Couldn't ask for better weather!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Wonderful morning walk with lucky charm. Got more in a hr n half then I did in 3 yesterday lol. Always enjoy taking her she even caught me stepping on one lol.


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

This is what we found them in


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Rensselaer Co., about 800 ft. elevation. These came up 10 days earlier than in past years at this location. Just enough for a bowl of morel soup.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Wonderful morning walk with lucky charm. Got more in a hr n half then I did in 3 yesterday lol. Always enjoy taking her she even caught me stepping on one lol.
> View attachment 39212
> View attachment 39213
> View attachment 39214
> ...


I need one of those there lucky charms!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Marshmallowhunter said:


> This is what we found them in


 They sure look black!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Rensselaer Co., about 800 ft. elevation. These came up 10 days earlier than in past years at this location. Just enough for a bowl of morel soup.


Excellent!


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

Last batch for the day....maybe 😂


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Marshmallowhunter said:


> Last batch for the day....maybe 😂


Nice Marsh. I tell myself ok time to get home or start to walk out then oh there's another dead elm gotta check that out lol.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Ron Hedden said:


> Rensselaer Co., about 800 ft. elevation. These came up 10 days earlier than in past years at this location. Just enough for a bowl of morel soup.


Nice Ron. They popped up early for me too this year.


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Nice Marsh. I tell myself ok time to get home or start to walk out then oh there's another dead elm gotta check that out lol.


I have a 3 month old and ticks are horrible so been grabbing them when I can lol my older kids only want to go sometimes but love eating them 🙄😂


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Marshmallowhunter said:


> I have a 3 month old and ticks are horrible so been grabbing them when I can lol my older kids only want to go sometimes but love eating them 🙄😂


Easy way to get some help. Just tell them that if they don't help finding them, they won't help eating them!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

After more than a decade I finally found my first dying elm with a payout. Much to the likes of our sages, Geo and Hobler. I have never passed and Apple or elm in the woods with out a look. However, I have never found more than a few under either. In Otsego County my primary bounty comes from white ash. Today in Albany County, the elm put out. I too had my little good luck charm with me. We pull 147 off one tree. We left, 30 more fresh ones that we could see. Would have left more to grow, but it was a very public and blatant spot. Which I guess is a good sign that no one else is really searching in that area because there were plenty of large ones to spot. The tree itself appeared to be very new to its downward spiral. Very little bark sluffing off and still some green buds. Can’t wait to get back out and really explore that area this weekend!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Nice everyone..Love the pics.
Odd year in my opinion..Have not seen many pheasant tails,which ere usually abundant around here.Cow slips have flowered,Fidel heads are way s head.I also saw some already rotten morels I wish I snapped a pic.
These were on PG today.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Milton Morris said:


> After more than a decade I finally found my first dying elm with a payout. Much to the likes of our sages, Geo and Hobler. I have never passed and Apple or elm in the woods with out a look. However, I have never found more than a few under either. In Otsego County my primary bounty comes from white ash. Today in Albany County, the elm put out. I too had my little good luck charm with me. We pull 147 off one tree. We left, 30 more fresh ones that we could see. Would have left more to grow, but it was a very public and blatant spot. Which I guess is a good sign that no one else is really searching in that area because there were plenty of large ones to spot. The tree itself appeared to be very new to its downward spiral. Very little bark sluffing off and still some green buds. Can’t wait to get back out and really explore that area this weekend!
> View attachment 39265


That's great Milton! Very exciting to find those motherloard elms and to have ur lucky charm to share it with is even better. Congratulations


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman so true. Most my fiddlehead spots are under 6 feet of water right now. I haven't found any morels down yet but some are getting close.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> After more than a decade I finally found my first dying elm with a payout. Much to the likes of our sages, Geo and Hobler. I have never passed and Apple or elm in the woods with out a look. However, I have never found more than a few under either. In Otsego County my primary bounty comes from white ash. Today in Albany County, the elm put out. I too had my little good luck charm with me. We pull 147 off one tree. We left, 30 more fresh ones that we could see. Would have left more to grow, but it was a very public and blatant spot. Which I guess is a good sign that no one else is really searching in that area because there were plenty of large ones to spot. The tree itself appeared to be very new to its downward spiral. Very little bark sluffing off and still some green buds. Can’t wait to get back out and really explore that area this weekend!
> View attachment 39265


Congratulations!!! Isn't hitting the mother lode a special kind of fun?


----------



## Walkerinvt (May 7, 2021)

New here and got the bug. Gotta brag about this one.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

Ummm.....so THIS just happened. By far the most number I've found in a single place. All under a single apple tree. A little past and some mold had to be cut off. Had to fight through a lot of brambles and rose. But, not complaining.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Got about a dozen today in Columbia county and left about a dozen smaller ones.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Today started out a little slow but finished strong with 2 final trees lol. Nested Turkey scared the crap out of dam thing there worse than grouce lmao. Some were down but got some good taters today perfect for stuffing. YUMMY! I'm over last year's numbers by 62 already.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Walkerinvt said:


> New here and got the bug. Gotta brag about this one.
> View attachment 39293


That's a beauty!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> Ummm.....so THIS just happened. By far the most number I've found in a single place. All under a single apple tree. A little past and some mold had to be cut off. Had to fight through a lot of brambles and rose. But, not complaining.
> View attachment 39292
> View attachment 39294
> View attachment 39295


Man! Nice score!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Today started out a little slow but finished strong with 2 final trees lol. Nested Turkey scared the crap out of dam thing there worse than grouce lmao. Some were down but got some good taters today perfect for stuffing. YUMMY! I'm over last year's numbers by 62 already.
> View attachment 39297
> View attachment 39299
> View attachment 39301
> ...


We are getting some great pics on this site! Go Central NY! 

Went out for 2 hours after work and found 98, all on PG. None as advanced as yours.
Plus I kicked up a mature Bald Eagle in a field I was walking by, maybe 50 yards away. Awesome sight!
Some people go into the woods to hunt mushrooms, some hunt mushrooms to get into the woods.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Altrefrain great find! I've only every found morels under 2 apple trees lol. But when it comes to finding them if I'm not bleeding I'm not in the right area lol. I'm lucky we don't have those terrible rose up here but I hunt in them down in Southern tier there nasty.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> We are getting some great pics on this site! Go Central NY!
> 
> Went out for 2 hours after work and found 98, all on PG. None as advanced as yours.
> Plus I kicked up a mature Bald Eagle in a field I was walking by, maybe 50 yards away. Awesome sight!
> Some people go into the woods to hunt mushrooms, some hunt mushrooms to get into the woods.


Well put Geo and great find.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Walkerinvt said:


> New here and got the bug. Gotta brag about this one.
> View attachment 39293


That's one big tater! You don't have the bug but a sickness that you will never get rid of lol!!! The only thing you can do to help is find and eat morels!


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

The morels I found today have crazy deep crevices


----------



## akellyamber (May 8, 2021)

GCain said:


> I'm in Jamestown as well. It's tough hunting morels in this area. I've found mostly blacks and fairly early. Ash and old apple are my best indicators. Maybe with the ash die-off will help fire a few spots up the next few years. Having a good amount of oysters, puffballs, and hens makes it worth the walk for me. I have heard it's better out east of Olean. May take a trip out and see in the next couple weeks if I hear they've fired up.


hi, was wondering where in olean can i find edible mushrooms.. I'm new to the area.


----------



## Ryanmkeisling (May 3, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Looking forward to hearing of hits here and there. My guess starting in a few weeks.


I was thinking this as well. I usually find them right out in the woods on my farm; I'm in the Fort Plain area, Montgomery county.

For me the best time to start looking is now....


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Found 10 in Rensselaer Co. today - three yellows at my old spot, seven half-free at a new spot. Yes, the half-frees have completely hollow stems. I'm not in the mood to experiment with Verpas. 

Funny story about the new spot. It was a painful, aggressive hike up a 500 ft. elevation increase to an old farm field, through mud, ridiculously bad rose bushes, and lots of running water. Passed many old apple trees, dead ash trees galore, and one dying elm. No morels at all. Came back down the mountain after 3 hours, beaten up and broken down, and found the seven half-frees in the grass right next to my car! 😫


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Found 10 in Rensselaer Co. today - three yellows at my old spot, seven half-free at a new spot. Yes, the half-frees have completely hollow stems. I'm not in the mood to experiment with Verpas.
> 
> Funny story about the new spot. It was a painful, aggressive hike up a 500 ft. elevation increase to an old farm field, through mud, ridiculously bad rose bushes, and lots of running water. Passed many old apple trees, dead ash trees galore, and one dying elm. No morels at all. Came back down the mountain after 3 hours, beaten up and broken down, and found the seven half-frees in the grass right next to my car! 😫
> 
> ...


Been there done that, ain't funny till the story is told. Tough day to hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out early. Never stopped raining. Check out a old PG at a higher elevation. Found 22 but rather young. It will be better next week. Things are progressing slowly in my spots in the center of the state.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Yeah I wish it would rain...ugh..Trip was cut short my bully got into a porquipine.Grabbed a few


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I dared the rain again too. Soaked 2 hrs in 1st tree filled 1/4 pail then it was hit n miss picking some here n there nice quality shrooms. Beaten soaked now to the bones n cold kept telling my self it only takes one tree to turn the day around. I finally found a motherload tree with 81 yahoo got me moving for few more hrs. Then I threw in the towel. This was new pg nothing much on north slopes so hopefully with warmer temps n less rain. We'll see more coming. Another great day in the woods with 242 found.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Nice pull Hobbler.👍


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Yeah I wish it would rain...ugh..Trip was cut short my bully got into a porquipine.Grabbed a few


 Nice score!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well I dared the rain again too. Soaked 2 hrs in 1st tree filled 1/4 pail then it was hit n miss picking some here n there nice quality shrooms. Beaten soaked now to the bones n cold kept telling my self it only takes one tree to turn the day around. I finally found a motherload tree with 81 yahoo got me moving for few more hrs. Then I threw in the towel. This was new pg nothing much on north slopes so hopefully with warmer temps n less rain. We'll see more coming. Another great day in the woods with 242 found.
> View attachment 39380
> View attachment 39381
> View attachment 39382
> ...


Wow, What a haul! Again, I never seen such clusters and so many of them. You earned your bounty today! Kudos!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman said:


> Yeah I wish it would rain...ugh..Trip was cut short my bully got into a porquipine.Grabbed a few


Nice Plantman! Bummer bout ur dog.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Reapping the fruits of my labor!! Stuffed morels n chessey bacon patoatoes. Delicious


----------



## Gladrich (Apr 29, 2020)

Finally found a few in Albany County. YEAH!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Gladrich said:


> Finally found a few in Albany County. YEAH!


Excellent Gladrich!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well a great 2 hrs in the woods with a few on some dead elms. I did see some popping a north facing slope today. But most my time was spent cutting 183 under one big motherload elm. SCORE. Lol For a 2 hr total of 234. Loving it.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Gladrich said:


> Finally found a few in Albany County. YEAH!


 Excellent! They are all trophies!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well a great 2 hrs in the woods with a few on some dead elms. I did see some popping a north facing slope today. But most my time was spent cutting 183 under one big motherload elm. SCORE. Lol For a 2 hr total of 234. Loving it.
> View attachment 39426
> View attachment 39427
> View attachment 39428
> ...


You're in a league of your own! What are you doing with all these? Take a rest if possible. Unbelievable ground!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out and found 203, some on NG, it's a good year in my parts. Today is the best one day harvest that I will have all season. At least I hope not.

One must not be discouraged if your results are lacking great or any finds. It takes time, some knowledge, and a lot of luck to find some productive spots. This will be your proven ground. You now know that the chemistry in this area is comparable to this fickle fungi. You can build on this. Build a data base on PG's and expand from there. It will get better each year.

By no means use Hoblershang as a barometer. The guy is a freak of the NY morel world. I have been doing this for awhile and could never match his zeal and energy. 

If you are lucky enough to find enough for a meal you have reached a milestone that few would attempt. Doesn't make you dumber or smarter, just different. Different is okay.

I espouse the philosophy that the hunt gets you in the woods ,so if it gets you out there then you already succeeded.


----------



## Birdbrain (May 9, 2021)

Found a single specimen on a hike today and was quite surprised!! Prompted me to find this community. I grew up in Oregon hunting mushrooms but didn’t know it was a thing out here! Some of your hauls are AMAZING!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo thanks for the kind words means alot coming from a great seasoned hunter. I'll rest when there done lol.
I'm overly obsessed with hunting morels or anything I do. I have been blessed with great grounds n good people who let me search there lands.
Great haul today Geo gotta love expanding your pg grounds.
Please fellow shroomers post all your finds as I love seeing all of your finds as each one is special and exciting.
As for what I do with all my mushrooms we eat about a lb a day during the season. Give some to family and friends. I will dry some to keep my winter stocks full too. I also sell enough to pay for my addiction gas not cheap any more lol and I make a little extra to put up for a rainy day.
I'm blessed with a great wife who puts up with my craziness and loves to eat mushrooms.
My love for the wilderness runs deep in my blood.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Birdbrain great find!!! there's probably more tasty treats in the area. Happy hunting


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

On a quick note I have a tree only 30 ft from my house that started to dye this yr I've checked it twice n found nothing but today I found 30 under it lol. These are close to being done but they won't make it through the night lol. Also found some next to stumps of dead elms that I cut last year.


----------



## Birdbrain (May 9, 2021)

hoblershang said:


> Birdbrain great find!!! there's probably more tasty treats in the area. Happy hunting


I went back out last night to that area and found one more. Headed out again today to see what else I might have missed!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Man what a day hit couple spots I left to grow n got a good 20 or so. Then to a new place to check lots of elms but most were still alive all the dead were cut. So went to a pg and hit a motherload 2 trees 30 ft apart with around 400 all over the place but more than half were far to gone got some to dry for soup. Then off to a pg I found a few on south side went n checked north sides n hit a 100 perfect ones.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Phenomenal!


----------



## Birdbrain (May 9, 2021)

Found five more in the spot I visited yesterday. So stoked! Gonna cook them up with some farro and garlic chives from the garden.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Birdbrain said:


> Found five more in the spot I visited yesterday. So stoked! Gonna cook them up with some farro and garlic chives from the garden.
> 
> View attachment 39522
> View attachment 39522


Awesome!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Birdbrain said:


> Found five more in the spot I visited yesterday. So stoked! Gonna cook them up with some farro and garlic chives from the garden.
> 
> View attachment 39522
> View attachment 39522


Great Catch! You might consider using a knife during the harvest. Keep the dirt out of your basket makes the next step easier.


----------



## Antdeiters (May 11, 2021)

geogymn said:


> Great Catch! You might consider using a knife during the harvest. Keep the dirt out of your basket makes the next step easier.


I’m new and trying to figure out how to start in in Albany NY anyone know of places to look up here. Where should I be looking for etc


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another nice walk all north facing pg walked part of it before n some new ones ready to be picked.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Up to 380 wish I had more time, but work and life is busy.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Ryan gebo said:


> Up to 380 wish I had more time, but work and life is busy.
> View attachment 39548


Beautiful. Never enough time lol that's why I take two 4 day weekends during prime time. Great looking morels.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Antdeiters said:


> I’m new and trying to figure out how to start in in Albany NY anyone know of places to look up here. Where should I be looking for etc


 You might consider reading the different threads on this site. Most your questions will be answered. Welcome to this site, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I know everyone likes pics.Me to..My neighbor wanted to go for walk on his land,to find this magnificent mushroom,lol..We found he is happy..I only kept a few he insisted


----------



## Nhatch95 (Apr 22, 2021)

Went outside after the rain (I live right where Madison, Chenango, Otsego, Oneida, and Herkimer county all converge) to throw some frisbee with my brother in law and almost stepped on one of these beauties. I looked a little harder and realized there were quite a few other little guys growing around the one I almost stepped on. I've spent countless hours searching for these suckers and they were of course growing 25 feet from my back door right under my nose 🤦🤦.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nhatch95 said:


> Went outside after the rain (I live right where Madison, Chenango, Otsego, Oneida, and Herkimer county all converge) to throw some frisbee with my brother in law and almost stepped on one of these beauties. I looked a little harder and realized there were quite a few other little guys growing around the one I almost stepped on. I've spent countless hours searching for these suckers and they were of course growing 25 feet from my back door right under my nose 🤦🤦.
> View attachment 39575
> View attachment 39576


Classic!


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Yooo anyone see any in WNY ?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> I know everyone likes pics.Me to..My neighbor wanted to go for walk on his land,to find this magnificent mushroom,lol..We found he is happy..I only kept a few he insisted


They are getting big. Now is the time to find new ground if one is so inclined.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman said:


> I know everyone likes pics.Me to..My neighbor wanted to go for walk on his land,to find this magnificent mushroom,lol..We found he is happy..I only kept a few he insisted


Nice Plantman you made another catch the sickness that's awesome lol.


Nhatch95 said:


> Went outside after the rain (I live right where Madison, Chenango, Otsego, Oneida, and Herkimer county all converge) to throw some frisbee with my brother in law and almost stepped on one of these beauties. I looked a little harder and realized there were quite a few other little guys growing around the one I almost stepped on. I've spent countless hours searching for these suckers and they were of course growing 25 feet from my back door right under my nose 🤦🤦.
> View attachment 39575
> View attachment 39576


Congratulations that's awesome. They're good at doing that. Just pop right up out of nowhere lol.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Looks like I missed quite a bit while I was out. Here are some of my finds so far this year. Albany, Rensselaer, & Saratoga Counties for these.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful NYGnome.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

49 more today including a half pound monster 122 so far on the year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> 49 more today including a half pound monster 122 so far on the year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39610
> View attachment 39611


What a monster


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> 49 more today including a half pound monster 122 so far on the year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39610
> View attachment 39611


Great score, great beer.


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

First pick of the season, 18 small guys in Chenango County


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

JCG86 said:


> View attachment 39632
> 
> 
> First pick of the season, 18 small guys in Chenango County


Nice!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Took a break yesterday and today from morels. But we went n got a good store of fiddleheads today yahoo. Beautiful morning.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Took a break yesterday and today from morels. But we went n got a good store of fiddleheads today yahoo. Beautiful morning.
> View attachment 39633
> View attachment 39634
> View attachment 39635


Nice Job! You two rounded up a fair share! Enjoy!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JCG86 said:


> View attachment 39632
> 
> 
> First pick of the season, 18 small guys in Chenango County


Excellent


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Took a break yesterday and today from morels. But we went n got a good store of fiddleheads today yahoo. Beautiful morning.
> View attachment 39633
> View attachment 39634
> View attachment 39635


Holy cow! That is a lot of fiddleheads! Your girl gets prettier every time I see her.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Good day today in Onondaga County


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

hotdog642 said:


> Good day today in Onondaga County
> View attachment 39665


Looking great hotdog!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Good day today in Onondaga County
> View attachment 39665


Kudos!


----------



## funglicious (May 15, 2021)

I did some research and scoured the forums for information before choosing a spot for my first morel foraging adventure this past Wednesday, and I lucked out! We came back with about a pound of fresh morels, and Nik (my housemate and incredible chef...) cooked me the most insanely delicious morel mushroom risotto for my birthday today! The meal was just out of this world. First time finding them, and first time eating them... and all around just the best experience. Thanks to everyone for posting your photos - it helped a lot!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

funglicious said:


> I did some research and scoured the forums for information before choosing a spot for my first morel foraging adventure this past Wednesday, and I lucked out! We came back with about a pound of fresh morels, and Nik (my housemate and incredible chef...) cooked me the most insanely delicious morel mushroom risotto for my birthday today! The meal was just out of this world. First time finding them, and first time eating them... and all around just the best experience. Thanks to everyone for posting your photos - it helped a lot!
> 
> View attachment 39692
> View attachment 39691
> ...


Congratulations welcome to the addiction


----------



## ADKoutdoors (May 3, 2021)

Found my first large bunch today as well, but unfortunately they were pretty old and brittle. I know where to look next season though ! Congrats on the find.


----------



## funglicious (May 15, 2021)

Thanks hoblershang, and I'm envious of all the fiddleheads! What a haul!
ADK: Thanks! Even so, finding them for the first time is exciting! Maybe they're really too old, but I read on the forums here that even if you find them partially dried out you can sun dry them further so they can be preserved and eaten later


----------



## DimitrisMama (May 15, 2021)

New to Erie Co and to morel hunting. I've spent hours researching and love this forum! Great community. Would love to surprise my husband with some legit advice on where to head for our next hike where we could possibly spot something. Salamanca seems to be the closest hot spot near Buffalo. Do y'all think I'm right with that? Thanks! I'm spending a lot of time now just learning to identify elm, etc.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

funglicious said:


> I did some research and scoured the forums for information before choosing a spot for my first morel foraging adventure this past Wednesday, and I lucked out! We came back with about a pound of fresh morels, and Nik (my housemate and incredible chef...) cooked me the most insanely delicious morel mushroom risotto for my birthday today! The meal was just out of this world. First time finding them, and first time eating them... and all around just the best experience. Thanks to everyone for posting your photos - it helped a lot!
> 
> View attachment 39692
> View attachment 39691
> ...


Great story!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ADKoutdoors said:


> Found my first large bunch today as well, but unfortunately they were pretty old and brittle. I know where to look next season though ! Congrats on the find.


Might want to keep a journal.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

DimitrisMama said:


> New to Erie Co and to morel hunting. I've spent hours researching and love this forum! Great community. Would love to surprise my husband with some legit advice on where to head for our next hike where we could possibly spot something. Salamanca seems to be the closest hot spot near Buffalo. Do y'all think I'm right with that? Thanks! I'm spending a lot of time now just learning to identify elm, etc.


Now is the time to be out there. Morels are getting big and are much easier to spot, not easy, easier. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## ADKoutdoors (May 3, 2021)

funglicious said:


> Thanks hoblershang, and I'm envious of all the fiddleheads! What a haul!
> ADK: Thanks! Even so, finding them for the first time is exciting! Maybe they're really too old, but I read on the forums here that even if you find them partially dried out you can sun dry them further so they can be preserved and eaten later


Good to know for next time, these were falling apart in my hands but I did find a few that were just poking through so I’ll have them within the next few days.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

On my way to my camp look slowly at a road side tree n could see morels under it ended up getting 50 or so some perfect n some half dry. Then stopped by another I left a few an grabbed those for 96 quick ones lol.


----------



## DimitrisMama (May 15, 2021)

geogymn said:


> Now is the time to be out there. Morels are getting big and are much easier to spot, not easy, easier. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


Was a fun day in Niagara. Finally ended up being successful today!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

DimitrisMama said:


> Was a fun day in Niagara. Finally ended up being successful today!
> View attachment 39713


Excellent!!!


----------



## funglicious (May 15, 2021)

DimitrisMama said:


> Was a fun day in Niagara. Finally ended up being successful today!


Ooh damn! Congrats! A successful first hunt!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

DimitrisMama said:


> Was a fun day in Niagara. Finally ended up being successful today!
> View attachment 39713


Welcomes @DimitrisMama ! Congrats! Thanks for posting🍄!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

funglicious said:


> I did some research and scoured the forums for information before choosing a spot for my first morel foraging adventure this past Wednesday, and I lucked out! We came back with about a pound of fresh morels, and Nik (my housemate and incredible chef...) cooked me the most insanely delicious morel mushroom risotto for my birthday today! The meal was just out of this world. First time finding them, and first time eating them... and all around just the best experience. Thanks to everyone for posting your photos - it helped a lot!
> 
> View attachment 39692
> View attachment 39691
> ...


Welcome @funglicious & Happy Belated Bday! Sounds like you had a Great time! Awesome Pics/Finds. Risotto looks Chef Ramsey "approved"!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> On my way to my camp look slowly at a road side tree n could see morels under it ended up getting 50 or so some perfect n some half dry. Then stopped by another I left a few an grabbed those for 96 quick ones lol.
> View attachment 39703
> View attachment 39704
> View attachment 39705
> View attachment 39706


You probably see them in your sleep.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

DimitrisMama said:


> Was a fun day in Niagara. Finally ended up being successful today!
> View attachment 39713


Yahoo!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> You probably see them in your sleep.


Lol so true Geo


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well fellow shroomers I'm throwing in the towel. Beat my pg grounds found a couple new ones this season. I have plenty to stock dry my stash. I hit a couple spots where I left some little ones last week today and scored 76 more. Warm weather here n no rain will certainly start drying um up. 
I'm beatin n scratched and enjoyed ever minute of it. This seasons total is 2310 morels picked. Will enjoy n enjoyed all of your finds. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## funglicious (May 15, 2021)

hoblershang said:


> Well fellow shroomers I'm throwing in the towel. Beat my pg grounds found a couple new ones this season. I have plenty to stock dry my stash. I hit a couple spots where I left some little ones last week today and scored 76 more. Warm weather here n no rain will certainly start drying um up.
> I'm beatin n scratched and enjoyed ever minute of it. This seasons total is 2310 morels picked. Will enjoy n enjoyed all of your finds. Happy hunting!!!


2,000! Holy shit! You might be done foraging, but you'll be eating morels for months, I'm sure! What do you do with all of them - dry them? Sell them?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

funglicious said:


> 2,000! Holy shit! You might be done foraging, but you'll be eating morels for months, I'm sure! What do you do


We eat plenty n I'm going to cook a pile of them for memorial weekend. I'm in the process of drying some n I've sold some also.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well fellow shroomers I'm throwing in the towel. Beat my pg grounds found a couple new ones this season. I have plenty to stock dry my stash. I hit a couple spots where I left some little ones last week today and scored 76 more. Warm weather here n no rain will certainly start drying um up.
> I'm beatin n scratched and enjoyed ever minute of it. This seasons total is 2310 morels picked. Will enjoy n enjoyed all of your finds. Happy hunting!!!
> View attachment 39720
> View attachment 39721
> ...


What another great season you had! But you earned it!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I went far and wide on Sat. looking for new ground to no avail. I was able to bring 30 home. 

I hit PG today and came home with 110. Which is a big day for me. I may have one more weekend in my late PGs. Great day to be in the woods this weekend. I enjoyed the hunt.


----------



## catskills woodswoman (Apr 29, 2020)

My second year seriously morel hunting and found 3 new spots, 150 morels in total (but might keep looking at higher elevation). Mostly elm, apples, and occasionally ash and tulip. Chanterelles are so abundant in my area but the appeal of the elusive morel keeps you coming back!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

catskills woodswoman said:


> My second year seriously morel hunting and found 3 new spots, 150 morels in total (but might keep looking at higher elevation). Mostly elm, apples, and occasionally ash and tulip. Chanterelles are so abundant in my area but the appeal of the elusive morel keeps you coming back!


Nice Finds @catskills woodswoman ! Thanks for Reporting! Shroom On 🍄


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Lol so true Geo


Lol.... I sure know I do by this time of year. I think I am done. Over all, 10lbs on the season with a few new PG’s. I really expected a lot more out of my old spots this year given the epic weather. But unfortunately, not quite as bountiful as I had hoped. Grateful to get out none the less! Chanterelles’ here we come!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

catskills woodswoman said:


> My second year seriously morel hunting and found 3 new spots, 150 morels in total (but might keep looking at higher elevation). Mostly elm, apples, and occasionally ash and tulip. Chanterelles are so abundant in my area but the appeal of the elusive morel keeps you coming back!


Good report, thanks


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> Lol.... I sure know I do by this time of year. I think I am done. Over all, 10lbs on the season with a few new PG’s. I really expected a lot more out of my old spots this year given the epic weather. But unfortunately, not quite as bountiful as I had hoped. Grateful to get out none the less! Chanterelles’ here we come!!!


 I concur as I expected the same, alas who knows!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sure got quiet here.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Sure got quiet here.


Really quick lol there's got to be someone picking lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Really quick lol there's got to be someone picking lol


I am giving it one more shot this weekend. I think this heat will deliver the final blow.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

I found a few early in the week in a couple new to me spots in Alleghany county, I think they were just popping down there when the weather decided to get dry and hot


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> I am giving it one more shot this weekend. I think this heat will deliver the final blow.


Hopefully u find a pile. The heat here has um dried up good I'm sure.
Very nice finds Ryan!!!
Sun drying some today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> I found a few early in the week in a couple new to me spots in Alleghany county, I think they were just popping down there when the weather decided to get dry and hot
> View attachment 39806
> View attachment 39807


Nice haul!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found just three this morn. But one was biggie.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Methinks tomorrow will be my last day. This heat sucks.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Found just three this morn. But one was biggie.
> View attachment 39819


Big tater


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Last day for me. Found 45 or so mostly under dead apples. All in proven territory but I found some new trees. Mushrooms were nice, partial dried, easy to deal with. Had some for supper along side a rib eye.Tomorrow a barbecue in the woods for the season finale. see you next year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Last day for me. Found 45 or so mostly under dead apples. All in proven territory but I found some new trees. Mushrooms were nice, partial dried, easy to deal with. Had some for supper along side a rib eye.Tomorrow a barbecue in the woods for the season finale. see you next year.


Good go Geo til they start popping again. Cya later.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

This heat should push up the chants!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

geogymn said:


> This heat should push up the chants!


Just got back from vacation. Anyone seeing any chanterelles yet?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Milton Morris said:


> Just got back from vacation. Anyone seeing any chanterelles yet?


Went out the 18th n hit a good bunch. Got a few trumpets n some oysters too.


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

This is the moment you realize you're having a good day. I picked more trumpets today than I have found since at least 2009.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

And no moss in sight! Imagine that!


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Most of what I found was in moss, as usual. The key thing for trumpets (besides the moss) is that they hate leaf litter. They like bare ground with extensive moss and lots of oak trees.

I'm sun-drying the trumpets right now. I estimate that I picked 5 lbs., which is just insane by my standards. I usually come home with 5 trumpets, not 5 lbs.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Most of what I found was in moss, as usual. The key thing for trumpets (besides the moss) is that they hate leaf litter. They like bare ground with extensive moss and lots of oak trees.
> 
> I'm sun-drying the trumpets right now. I estimate that I picked 5 lbs., which is just insane by my standards. I usually come home with 5 trumpets, not 5 lbs.


That's a great score! Congrats!!


----------



## Snowday (Apr 20, 2020)

I found a group of parasols in my lawn near a concolor fir (I'm in Orange County NY). I'm doing a spore test but I wanted your opinion if it was a Chlorophyllum molybdites.


----------



## Suzysurf (Oct 17, 2021)

PiggieRoast said:


> Grass ready to be cut in Albany! Will be checking some micro climates down in the Hudson river Valley. Fingers crossed


I think I just found a cute group of morals for the first time at the bottom of an oak tree. They are huge. Or maybe they are something else. I am new to the mushroom community. I study science in biology as well as being a violinist for most of my life and also taught school. But science and the micro science and even the larger picture always fascinate me.
And I have sound maybe 36 different species of mushrooms in my Albany yard this summer. I have them all documented in my photos someplace. But I do have a video of the bottom of the oak tree if you ever want to see it.


----------



## Suzysurf (Oct 17, 2021)

wigwam said:


> Heavy snow over the winter, seriously warm weather for the past week, now a soaking rain - anyone else thinking this is going to be bumper year for our little buddies? Hudson Valley, at least.


Very much so. 
I have found almost 40 different species of mushroom in my yard it in Albany New York over the summer. I live near the Pinebush area. So I took an interest in it. And I found these huge clusters underneath an oak tree about five minutes ago. So incredible. I teach school and I am a retired violinist. But I also have a minor in microbiology. Any type of science fascinates me. But insects and fungi…


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Finding morels in the fall is very rare. Maybe look up stinkhorns.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Snowday said:


> I found a group of parasols in my lawn near a concolor fir (I'm in Orange County NY). I'm doing a spore test but I wanted your opinion if it was a Chlorophyllum molybdites.
> View attachment 40919
> View attachment 40920
> View attachment 40921


Look a Reddening Lepiota?


----------



## Snowday (Apr 20, 2020)

jashroomer said:


> Look a Reddening Lepiota?


Jack suggested Chlorophyllum rhacodes. The stem is not as bulbous as reddening lepiota and it didn't bruise red.


----------



## Wad4 (6 mo ago)

Abby said:


> I moved to NYC recently from Michigan where I was an avid morel hunter. I was wondering whether there were any organized morel hunting trips in the Hudson Valley area? I would like to go with a group and/or guide. Thanks! Abby





Abby said:


> I moved to NYC recently from Michigan where I was an avid morel hunter. I was wondering whether there were any organized morel hunting trips in the Hudson Valley area? I would like to go with a group and/or guide. Thanks! Abby


----------

